# footbath in the bottom step



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

We acquired our 2009 Autoroller 600 at the end of last year and it's still within the dealer's 3 month warranty. A few niggles but the major one is a leaky side door seal so that whenever we have wind+rain (a lot :roll or drive along in rain, the footwell at the side door fills with water. Two questions for you lovely people:

is it a warranty matter? (either for dealer or Autoroller)

if not, is the seal easily replaceable?

So far we've slept in it in the drive and had a few days out with the grandchildren for picnics and just love the space and the layout, but with the Season round the corner it would be nice to see this fixed. We're due back at the dealer for warranty snagging next month.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure that you have a warranty Claim per se, as you have picked the MH up second hand, I suppose it depends on how it was sold to you, did they mention that there was still a period of warranty left on the MH.

I would say the way to go would be to mention the problem that you are experiencing, and that you are expecting them to put it right.

The problem will probably be a faulty door seal, or a mis-aligned door.

Both can be fixed.

Hope all goes well


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes you can expect the dealer to put this right.you have their warranty to cover this, not the makers.It is either the seal wants replacing and/or the door needs adjusting.I have seen vans with a shaped thin rain gutter for want of a better word that helps.

cabby

ps. if you have more than a couple of faults that need fixing do make a list and give a copy to the dealer, then there will be no arguments about what you asked to be done.


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. We'll certainly take it up with the dealer.


----------

